# DD: Another 2012 Audi S4 in Monsoon Gray



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 12 Audi S4 - Monsoon Gray
Requirement: New Car Prep and Clear Flim - Full Hood, Full Bumper, Full Fender, Door Cups, Headlights

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior -
- Dash and plastics cleaned
- Vac
- Leather Cleaned and Conditioned

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Wolf's Chemicals Shine and Seal
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Sonax Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Leather Foam

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Porter Cable 7424XP
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Interior: 

































Before

















Prep: Wash, Clay, Shine and Seal, Glass, Wheels, Tires

























































All prepped and ready for clear film









Debadge









































Clear Film Shots

































































After:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Phil


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

looks the business, great looking car:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very sharp love those wheels


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

looking ace cant hardly see the film


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job done..


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

B8 S4 - fantastic car (as you'd expect me to say lol)....looking awesome!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job again on a stunning car:thumb:


----------

